# New and Looking for Nucs in Northern Indiana (Treatment Free Preferred)



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard ses! 

as of the last count we had just one member from indiana in the 'treatment free members listing thread':

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320882-treatment-free-member-listing

you'll have to scroll through to find the post, but you might try sending a private message to that member and see if they can steer you in the right direction for the nucs.


----------



## ses (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## ses (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the community, Ses!


----------



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

Not sure how far south you want to go but Matt Evans in Zionsville is trustworthy but he treats.

North central beekeepers club for contact info. He is also associated with the Purdue genetics team.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Enjoy the ride and that is a hot topic.


----------

